

Why cloud exchanges won't work - timf
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13556_3-10439681-61.html

======
timf
Having worked on a lot of 'portable' cloud VMs/clusters, I don't think I agree
with the premise in this article that some of these infrastructure-on-demand
services cannot be commoditized. Sure, there are a LOT of applications where
it would be prohibitively costly to move data around too frequently, but that
is perhaps not MOST applications.

